# PM1440TV - Special Order



## Bamban (Jul 23, 2019)

Coming to TX in 2-3 months. This will replace my SBL13, and maybe my ACER 1236. Ulma Doctor, the Baby Jet 1024 you sourced for me is not going anywhere. Still love that little green lathe that could.

PM-1440TV High Precision Lathe With:
Complete solid one piece cast iron base
Back Splash Guard
4 Way Tool Post
Tail Stock Dead Center
Feed Rod Clutch (To prevent overloading and usingcarriage stops)
Steady Rest
Follow Rest
Coolant System
Owners Manual and Parts List
NTN, NSK, FAG, or NACHI Spindle bearings, with +/-.0001" Max Spindle Runout
Reducing Sleeve for Headstock Dead Center
Thread Chasing Dial
Everything Needed for listed Inch and Metric Thread Pitches
Foot Brake
5 YearWarranty

Easson ES-12B DRO Set, 200x1000mm Scales:
GS-31 200mm High Resolution Cross Slide Slim Scale
GS-10 1000mm Long Scale

* Specifications*


Swing over Bed14”Swing over Cross Slide8 3/4”Swing over Gap20 3/4”Distance between Centers40”Width of Bed9”Spindle NoseD1-4Spindle Bore1 9/16”Taper of SpindleM.T.#5Spindle Speed (2-steps))25 ~ 2500 RPMLeadscrew Diameter15/16”Pitch4 TPIInch Threads3 ~ 56 TPI (32 kinds)Metric Threads0.4 ~ 7.0mm (32 kinds)Longitudinal Feed Range0.0026”/rev ~ 0.0368”/revCross Feed Range0.0013”/rev ~ 0.0184”/revCross Slide Travel7 7/8”Compound Rest Travel3 3/4”Quill Diameter1 9/16”Tailstock Quill TaperM.T. #3Quill Travel4 7/8”Main Motor5 HP, Three-phase, 220VInverter DriveYaskawa V1000, 7.5HPCoolant Pump1/8 HP 3ph


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 24, 2019)

i couldn't think of a better home for a lathe than in Bamban's shop
congratulations!
please show pics whey you get her!


----------



## Bamban (Jul 24, 2019)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i couldn't think of a better home for a lathe than in Bamban's shop
> congratulations!
> please show pics whey you get her!



Will do, Mike, and thank you.

The first on the to do list when I get it is to remove the FWD/STOP/REV lever riding on the apron, and the associated switch actuator rod. Replace the system with push button switches. After using the 2 lathes for awhile now with the switch boxes and VFD systems designed by Mark, I am spoiled. When I had the lever on the 1236 I could not recall how many times I accidentally bumped the lever and started the lathe.

Now that Mark has the experience with the Yaskawa VFD system on his ERL, I will be knocking on his door again for help on figuring out how to integrate the switch box on this lathe.

I am hoping the lathe comes with a good wiring diagram.


----------



## Z2V (Jul 24, 2019)

Let me know when you are ready to move machines around in your shop. I want to help. Congrats


----------



## ddickey (Jul 24, 2019)

D1-4, MT3 & 5. Nice.


----------



## mksj (Jul 24, 2019)

Nez great upgrade, it is a beast of a machine and nice to have a new turn key lathe. I know a number of other people that have this lathe and they all love this one. Look forward to hearing/seeing more about your new addition to the machine orphanage. Well help as needed.
Mark


----------



## Bamban (Jul 24, 2019)

mksj said:


> Nez great upgrade, it is a beast of a machine and nice to have a new turn key lathe. I know a number of other people that have this lathe and they all love this one. Look forward to hearing/seeing more about your new addition to the machine orphanage. Well help as needed.
> Mark



Thanks, Mark.

Slowly changing the image, used to be "used machine orphanage" to quote you from days gone by..... lol.


----------



## Bamban (Jul 24, 2019)

Z2V said:


> Let me know when you are ready to move machines around in your shop. I want to help. Congrats



Jeff,

Will do. 

For the grunt work to pick it up from carrier (according to Matt the lathe is too heavy for lift gate) and place it in the garage, I have requested quotes from 2 rigging companies in Austin. They both came up with almost identical pricing - 1500. Will ask other companies.

I can certainly use your help when the day comes, thanks.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jul 24, 2019)

Is that set up and leveling and all, or just hauling a crate to the garage? Seems a little bit high, usually about half of that or less from what I hear, but it varies a lot around the country. If it was me, I would rent a forklift which around here goes for about $300 / day with delivery, but it all depends if you are comfortable with using one.       The riggers are insured, but its pretty easy to handle with a forklift too.


----------



## Bamban (Jul 24, 2019)

No leveling just, uncrate, set base and set lathe on top. They haul out the crating.


----------



## ddickey (Jul 24, 2019)

That lathe will already be attached to it's base I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Bamban (Jul 24, 2019)

ddickey said:


> That lathe will already be attached to it's base I'm pretty sure.




Thank you.


----------



## Stonebriar (Jul 26, 2019)

That lathe sounds like a combo of the GT and the HD.  Is it a Taiwan made lathe? This has my interest.  I am ready to move on from my PM1236 but I have Bison D1-4 chucks and don't want to buy D1-5. I don't have to have  the 2" spindle bore.  I don't see on the PM site.


----------



## ddickey (Jul 26, 2019)

I could've sworn I saw D1-4 and MT 3 & 5. I figured Matt had it special ordered like that. Guess I was mistaken and must have been looking at another lathe. Yes Taiwan of the highest quality.


----------



## Firstgear (Jul 26, 2019)

Really nice looking machine!


----------



## Bamban (Jul 28, 2019)

ddickey said:


> I could've sworn I saw D1-4 and MT 3 & 5. I figured Matt had it special ordered like that. Guess I was mistaken and must have been looking at another lathe. Yes Taiwan of the highest quality.



Yes, it is Taiwan made with D1-4 nose. I really do not want a D1-5 because of my D1-4 chucks, spiders, face plates, etc. The 2 inch does not play much in what I have done and plan to do. Plus, I like the 9 inch wide bed. Some of the 1440s out there have the same bed as my Taiwan made 1236.


----------



## Bamban (Jul 28, 2019)

Stonebriar said:


> That lathe sounds like a combo of the GT and the HD.  Is it a Taiwan made lathe? This has my interest.  I am ready to move on from my PM1236 but I have Bison D1-4 chucks and don't want to buy D1-5. I don't have to have  the 2" spindle bore.  I don't see on the PM site.



Give Matt a call, or send him an email and ask about the PM1440TV, I think you will like it. I've looked hard for what I believe is the best compromise for a hobby lathe, the PM1440TV is the perfect match for all the features I was looking for.

Though this one has a VFD. I am still actively looking for a TravADial to mount on it. I am just totally stuck on those analog readouts.


----------



## Bamban (Feb 10, 2020)

It is in PA getting DRO Pros DRO installed. Maybe in a couple of weeks or so it will make its way to CenTex.

Taiwan product.


----------



## kb58 (Feb 10, 2020)

Ordered in July and still don't have it? Good thing that you weren't in a hurry.


----------



## Bamban (Feb 10, 2020)

kb58 said:


> Ordered in July and still don't have it? Good thing that you weren't in a hurry.



No big deal. Nuns taught me well in Catholic school - Patience is a virtue.

Delivery added some weeks when Matt offered me the option to get magnetic scales, on top of my request for video of the final QC.

I had 4 lathes when I ordered this, have since sold the SBL13, still have a Taiwan 1236 and Taiwan Jet 1024, and the old workhorse I use for turning case necks, the ChiCom 920.


----------



## Z2V (Feb 10, 2020)

Glad to hear it’s almost here. I’ll be glad to lend a hand setting it and hooking it up, and drool.
They didn’t cut any corners on the drive, that Yaskawa has been a very good drive in my past experiences.
Looking forward to seeing it.
Congrats


----------



## Bamban (Feb 10, 2020)

Z2V said:


> Glad to hear it’s almost here. I’ll be glad to lend a hand setting it and hooking it up, and drool.
> They didn’t cut any corners on the drive, that Yaskawa has been a very good drive in my past experiences.
> Looking forward to seeing it.
> Congrats



Thanks, bud. Will let you know.


----------



## Bamban (Feb 10, 2020)

Fresh off the press from Matt.

"Here are some links of the machine below for you. Definitely a nice running machine!"

It does not get any better than this. Thank you, Matt.


























https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6KY7l1WiTY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_p_tvZyJ-M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVTd8bfW-Nw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqxbrRlhLNY


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 11, 2020)

If only... 

Enjoy your new toy...err...lathe. Please post lots of pics so others can live vicariously through you.


----------



## mikey (Feb 11, 2020)

Wow, that's really nice, Nez! Wish I was up there to give you and Jeff a hand. Regardless, I'm really happy for you!!!


----------



## Bamban (Feb 11, 2020)

mikey said:


> Wow, that's really nice, Nez! Wish I was up there to give you and Jeff a hand. Regardless, I'm really happy for you!!!



Thank you, Mikey. Come on up, BBQ and Lone Star beer is on me.

Nez


----------



## mikey (Feb 11, 2020)

Not likely to happen with my commitments at home but I'll be there in spirit. You guys have a beer for me and keep us posted on the beauty you have coming.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 11, 2020)

Lone Star? really?  
Stepson lives in Austin......


Bamban said:


> Thank you, Mikey. Come on up, BBQ and Lone Star beer is on me.
> 
> Nez


----------



## Z2V (Feb 11, 2020)

Lone Star......The Great State’s Great Beer


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 11, 2020)

Almost as good as Leinies...   LOL


----------



## Bamban (Feb 21, 2020)

Here is the teaser:






Z2V is coming on Monday to help.


----------

